# Budgie seed has changed



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Does anyone else on here have budgies (parakeets)? I've had at least one for the past 50 years and have always fed them Trill seed. Recently, though, the mixture has changed and now my birds won't eat it. Instead of seed, it now contains wheat grains and bits of carrot.  I'm buying seed and throwing it away because they won't eat it. I have tried other brands, but their mixture doesn't suit them either. I can't be the only budgie owner who is having this problem. Can anyone recommend a good quality mix which is actually seed?


----------

